# Cheap rubber bands that can be used for slingshots!



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

These are #84 rubberbands you can find at Staples,you can either cut them or loop them with parachord or cut them but when you cut them they become lighter unless you layer the bands then their power has increased 5 fold. The cut bands are shorter then other bands ,but for either power shooting or bb shooting the bands do well! I like these because their good old fashioned gum rubber like grandpa used to use! :calvin:


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I've used those before. They work very well for plinking with small ammo.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sunchierefram said:


> I've used those before. They work very well for plinking with small ammo.


I agree,I use them for my line of bb shooters for biggers ammo it's flex bands all the way and sorry the 2 post it's just a mistake I made because of my pc! :stupidcomp:


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Agreed. I use them for plinking during my lunch hour. I use them on a pfs, but I am a long way from being accurate yet!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

IanW said:


> Agreed. I use them for plinking during my lunch hour. I use them on a pfs, but I am a long way from being accurate yet!


Practice makes perfect my friend!


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

crypter27 said:


> IanW said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. I use them for plinking during my lunch hour. I use them on a pfs, but I am a long way from being accurate yet!
> ...


And that is exactly why I keep going. One day my friend!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

IanW said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > IanW said:
> ...


 :yeahthat:


----------

